# [Quasi Solved]K3B Probleme bei groï¿½er Datei

## Sumpfdrache

Guten Tag allerseits,

wollte mir ne verschlï¿½sselte Container-Datei (4,1GB) auf ne DVD brennen...

K3B gibt aus, daï¿½ es den Brennvorgang startet, aber am Fortschrittsbalken tut sich nix, nach einer Weile meint es, daï¿½ der Puffer geleert wï¿½rde und das wï¿½rde eine Weile dauern, dann sagt es Brennvorgang erfolgreich abgeschlossen...

Nach Mounten der DVD ist diese leer  :Confused: 

Wenn ich "normal" einfach ein par Dateien (kleinere so um die 700MB jeweils) ins Projekt ziehe, brennt es anstandslos *grï¿½bel*...

Habe einen LG GSA-4163B.

Kann's denn sein, daï¿½ er keine so groï¿½en Dateien am Stï¿½ck brennen kann??

Das wï¿½r ja mal doof.

[edit]

Hab jetzt mal langsam mit dd immer grï¿½ï¿½ere Dateien gebaut und festgestellt, daï¿½ es wohl eine 4GB-Grenze gibt...

Weiï¿½ jemand, wie man die erhï¿½hen kann??

----------

## barbar

Kanns am Dateisystem liegen?

vfat unterstützt soweit ich weiß nur files<4 GB

----------

## Sumpfdrache

Ich glaub das isses. Iso9660 kann glaub ich nur 4GB am StÃ¼ck... :Sad: 

UDF soll mehr kÃ¶nnen aber K3B macht's nicht mit.

----------

## schachti

Geht nur mit UDF. Du könntest z. B. eine entsprechend große Containerdatei erstellen, an ein Loop-Device binden, darin ein UDF Dateisystem erstellen und dieses mounten, die Dateien hineinkopieren und die Containerdatei dann mit growisofs brennen. Also prinzipiell wie https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-295727-highlight-dvd+dmcrypt.html ohne Verschlüsselung.  :Wink: 

----------

## Sumpfdrache

Na ja, letzten Endes geht's ja genau um die verschlÃ¼sselten Containerdateien und da ist ein Shellscript, daÃ das Ganze auf DVD brennt eh stylischer als die Mausschubserei im K3B...

MuÃ mal kucken, wie das mit dem Ncurses-Dialog geht, dann friemel ich mir ein Kaltes-Krieg-GrÃ¼n-auf-Schwarz-Gui des Todes  :Laughing: 

----------

